# Need Advice for 350gal Natural Planted Tank



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

extrame said:


> my tank is 72" (L) x 40" (W) x 30" (H)


Info I gathered-
If the tank width is more than 12 inches use two fixtures, or a fixture with two bulbs separated by 6 inches or so, to get uniform light. The 10,000K is better at depth penetration than a 6500K bulb.

If you could post a picture of tank in the outdoor location I may be able to tell what light you need. I am thinking flood lights would work better. 

Wow!! I have never seen such a big tank. How are you going to protect it from the weather? 

Here is something that might work for your tank, by PlantinumS


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Hilde. i'm sorry for hijacking other peoples thread, i didn't mean to though. 
anyway, here's a pic of the 350g. (outdoor tank)









as you can see in the pic, i made a DIY lighting set on my tank. the lights are listed on my 1st post.
but i would put a hold on setting up this tank so i could test the soil mix 1st on a smaller tank before i proceed on reseting and copying setup to the 350g. 

my 55g is 40"L x 23"W x 14"H water level
i would want to go Natural planted in all my tanks so i was asking about the soil/substrate. 

for my 55g, i have 2x t5 6500k on it and will be using the mixed soil i had bought from the local gardening shop. the shop was selling 3 kinds of potting soil which where 
a. regular soil with nothing mixed into it
b. regular top soil mixed with rice husk
c. regular soil mixed with rice husk and vermicast

which one is the best for a natural planted aquarium?


thanks for all the help!


----------



## kevgsp (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well with present set up seems plants easiest are:
Moss
Ferns
Anubias
Sagittaria subulata
Pennywort
Wisteria
Stargrass, which in low light grows straight up

Fanwort would grow if dry iron dosed
Dwarf hair grass and frill foxtail would grow if dry iron and potassium nitrate dosed.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

Hilde, 
are those plants for my 55g with the mixed soil for substrate?

thanks


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

They should work for both. Which one is the 55G? 

The link for the diy light did not work.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

okey! thanks Hilde,
both tanks in the pic are 350g. the tank on the left has a G.snakehead in it and tank on the right side will be the community tank i was talking about 
will post some pics of the 55g when i start on it.. im going to buy some of the parts i would need for the over flow, then put int the substrate around tom night or sat. 

Thanks for all the help Hilde!
last question for now, which one of these is best for a Natural planted tank?
a. regular soil with nothing mixed into it
b. regular top soil mixed with rice husk
c. regular soil mixed with rice husk and vermicast


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

extrame said:


> last question for now, which one of these is best for a Natural planted tank?
> a. regular soil with nothing mixed into it
> b. regular top soil mixed with rice husk
> c. regular soil mixed with rice husk and vermicast


Have read that many have success with vermicast, worm casting substrate. Haven't read any using soil with rice husk. Wonder if it will add Co2 to the substrate.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Are you doing a "biotope" or just a big planted low-tech tank?


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

@Hilde - i see, should have bought that kind of soil. we also used it in our own veg garden which is in front of those tanks, i hope it is safe to use in the aquarium though. 
and i am also wondering about the rice husk mix, would reaction of rice husk be similar to coconut husk providing source of C02 for plants.

here's a link to the Bulb i have hanging above the tank http://www.philips.com.ph/c/energy-...D08EAE505B98ADD3.app101-drp3?t=specifications

@Kuni - would not be doing a biotope anymore justa big low-tech tank
but i will try to stick to a theme. would want a tank for discus and other smaller fish that could live with them.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

*need your expert opinions on substrate*

hey Hilde! need advice hehe
i read on one of your posts that you mixed coconut husk in your substrate? can i use any kind of coconut husk? and i also found a bag of mixed soil in one of our DIY stores here that has vermicast, soil, perlite and coconut husk mixed into it, can i used this kind of soil?
sorry for all the questions 
Thanks


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

extrame said:


> Can i use any kind of coconut husk?
> Our DIY stores here that has vermicast, soil, perlite and coconut husk mixed into it, can i used this kind of soil?


It was reptile coconut bark, which I bought at pet store, that I laid on the bottom. From what I have read any bark that is not from a sap tree is okay. Thus any coconut bark should be okay. Vermicast is worm castings. Have read that some use it in planted tank. The perlite I know nothing about. If is light it may float to the top if not capped well.

The main thing is that soil should not have uric nitrates or chemicals in it. These are toxic to the fish.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

ok thanks for the rep!
just making sure,
is Husk = to bark? does it have same reaction in the fish tank?
i read that perlite is a kind of volcanic glass.. its in pea gravel size mixed in the soil mix. 

perlite is composed of:
70–75% silicon dioxide: SiO2
12–15% aluminium oxide: Al2O3
3–4% sodium oxide: Na2O
3–5% potassium oxide: K2O
0.5-2% iron oxide: Fe2O3
0.2–0.7% magnesium oxide: MgO
0.5–1.5% calcium oxide: CaO

those ok for fish?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Yes, husk logically is same as bark. Coconut is not suppose to change the ph of the water as peat dose.

I would do a trial in a bucket with the dirt to see if it changes the ph, gh and kh of the water. For since the perlite contains so many chemicals I would be concerned that it could cause extreme changes that would make the fish ill.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Hilde!
i went with substrate is soil + rice husk top with gravel
3x 21watts t5NO
DIY sump Filtration 
for my 55gal.. will be buying plants you suggested today.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

extrame said:


> i went with substrate is soil + rice husk top with gravel
> 3x 21watts t5NO
> for my 55gal


Found that the 21watt bulbs are 36in and the tank is 48in. Is this so? How are you planning to place the bulbs? Since it is over 18 high might best to get 10000K bulbs for they penetrate the depth better than 6700k bulbs.

I would do a test with the gravel to make certain it will hold the dirt down. Best to put paper or plastic over the substrate so to not push the dirt up. Also may put a plate over substrate and slowly pour water into it.

Getting Fanwort, Dwarf hair grass and frill foxtail too? Checking the temp of Philippines I don't think the Fanwort and Foxtail will do well with the high temps.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

Oops sorry Hilde, tank is 40" L x 23" W x 13" water level
placed bulbs approx 4" apart from each other on top of the tank. the gravel i used held the dirt in place and i did everything you said in filling the tank with water.










another question, 
is soil that is a bit reddish in color any good in a tank? our land was previously a swamp area long long time ago and now its just consist of small rivers and streams.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

started my 1st El natural planted tank as of june 5, 2011. soaked the soil substrate for a week then added plants last june 12, 2011. everythings goin along. nothing is happening out of the ordinary. poked the soil for a few times every day and didn't smell funny. i also took out the DW and replanted the other plants. this will be my experimental, grow out tank for now.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

hi hilde, what is the reason why you put coconut husk into your tank?
thanks


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

extrame said:


> why you put coconut husk into your tank?


It is like mulch in the tank, thus adds Co2 to the substrate. Thus only dose 5m of Excel daily. It also doesn't change the ph. Something I read at Tom Barr report


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

ooh okey! thanks a lot 
is coco peat and coconut husk the same?

btw, do you have account in APC?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

extrame said:


> is coco peat and coconut husk the same?
> 
> btw, do you have account in APC?


Don't know about the coco peat. I just buy the reptile coconut bark. It expands when water is added. Thus for $3 quite cheap.

At APC I am dawntwister.

Kim


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

hi hilde!
here's my tank as of now hehe its been 3 months since i started this tank.
thanks for all the tips and suggestions you have shared with me 

it's an EL natural tank, no dosing, no co2 just lights 
Photo taken on Aug. 23, 2011









currently im setting up my tank in the office hehe hopes it grows to be like my home tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love it!!roud: Such a natural look. I give it a 10.


----------

